

Berkeley Physicist Confirms Global Warming - rdamico
http://dotearth.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/10/20/skeptic-talking-point-melts-away-as-an-inconvenient-physicist-confirms-warming/

======
rick888
Most of the deniers were never about if global warming exists, it's the cause.

------
afdssfda
Whew. That makes me feel better.

